# New MTH Locomotive: Orient Express



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Take a look at all of the detail on this steamer! They show the unpainted version so everything can be clearly seen... Make sure you check out the video too... Watch the woman's eyes trail back and forth as she reads the cue cards, LOL 

http://www.mthtrains.com/newsdetail.asp?artid=366#


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow that looks amazing!

Any passenger coaches to go with this model? Usually any Orient Express trains have some very lavish coaches to go with them.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I do not know... I found this set when searching on MTH's site; they look lavish to me, LOL... One thing is puzzling me though, and that is why these passenger cars are only 1:43.5 scale??? MTH Premier Line cars have always been 1:48 scale, and the locomotive is 1:48 too


----------

